# My goldfish now alone.



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi fellows. I need help and advise about my goldfish. Now I have only one left goldfish. Previously I have three healthy and happy goldfish. Two months ago I added three small goldfish and those three died after one week and two weeks. An then after a week my old goldfish died also, and after three days another one died. Now I have only one goldfish in my tank. I feel that he is sad. I am planning to add goldfish for his company but I am hesitate. Please advise me and help please. TIA


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

How big is your tank and what is your maintenance schedule?


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Marshall, thank you for your reply. My tank is around 34 gallons. I am changing the water once a week, I am changing only 25% of water. Tnx


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

depending on the type of goldfish, you would be right on the limit with 2 in that size tank, 
commons should be kept in ponds as they can get over 18" and most fancies need a 30 gallon for the first then another 10 gallons for every extra fish, so a 40 gallon for 2.


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

He will be fine alone? i just thought he is sad to be alone. Tnx


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

he'll be fine


----------



## Aquafish (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks very much Marshall.:fish5:


----------

